
Apple Still Holds the Keys to Its Cloud Service, but Reluctantly - danielconde
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/22/technology/apple-still-holds-the-keys-to-its-cloud-service-but-reluctantly.html
======
scarface74
You can still back up your data on your computer encrypted. Something the
article failed to mention.

